# Ponce Inlet and river trip 11/18



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Got a late start and we reached the inlet and the north jetty ~10 AM. We anchored about 20 yds from the jetty and set up lines with live jumbo shrimp and live finger mullet near the rocks and within the channel. The action was incredibly slow with only one small johnboat scoring a under slot snook and over slot (mid 30") red. He was fishing the point and throwing up the right on the rocks. He ended up being broke off a good dozen times before he scored those two fish. After about an hr of scoring one 20" blue on mullet I got and a few lost shrimp my mother-in-law started giving her husband and I static about moving to her favorite spot where we can catch fish. As soon as she finished stating this, her shrimp baited rod doubled over in the holder to a near complete circle and line stripped off in that lovely loud sound a good drag system makes. She was rigged up with 15# mono and enough to let the fish run around for good 15 second runs and circle the boat a few times. By this time the fish knew it was hooked and it began to threaten us into getting wrapped up in other boats' lines and anchors. So we pulled anchor and chased the fish with the mother-in-law up front pumping and winding.








After a good 15 minutes we saw color and shape and it was a ray the size of a truck hood. Dang, we were hoping for a huge red since the johnboat had landed that other red no more than 1 minute after her rod went off. This was a big 50-60 lb female ray. We then spent the next 25 minutes trying to haul the fish boatside. It took us from near the point to the first river marker leading to the inlet. The fish ran a good 1/2 mile. As soon as we got the fish near the boat, she tripped nearly went over board and dropped the rod. She clamped down on the rod to prevent the loss and accidentally clamped the mono against the rod and pop, the ray was gone in a flash.

She was bummed so we went to her favorite spot and set up for fishing. Within 15 minutes of anchoring my father-in-law felt two soft taps on his shrimp up on the flats and set his rod expecting a small snapper and his rod doubled over and took off for the channel. He was using 8# mono on a light outfit. We were in for Mr Toad's Wild Ride.








The fish took long runs and went around the boat but we were deep enough in the channel that there wasn't much room for the fish to wrap him up. After a a good 10 minutes we finally saw color. BIG RED!








Finally after such a long time with a ray and little action from the inlet our other spot scored our quarry. After a while the red stopped diving deep in the channel and just kept doing long sideways above surface runs. Within the next 5 minutes the red was finished and I netted him and brought him aboard. We snapped a few quick pics, got a measure before giving it a water rest, and let it swim off nice and strong. It was a 43" fat red vanquished on 8# mono. One heck of a feat if you ask me.








We ate some lunch while those two rested their weary arms. I pulled out a few nice dominican cigars and asked him if he wanted to celebrate that awesome light tackle grab. He said sure and as I passed him a cigar and prepared to light mine my shrimp rod doubled over in the holder and the fish made for the channel. We got excited for another red and I stuffed the cigar in the console cup holder and grabbed the rod.








This fish stripped #15 mono off my baitrunner like nobody's business, so I clamped the drag a bit more to keep him from breaking out of the feeder channel and entering the river. The fish circled the boat a good 30 yds out and I spent a good 5 minutes trying to gain ground. After 10 minutes the fish showed color and did laps for the next couple minutes. I nice large female bonnethead. Not a red, but some nice pullage.








After the fish couldn't make breaks from the boat my father-in-law netted the shark and brought her aboard for a picture, tag, and a release. She was 34"FL (45" TL) and pretty thick. She was a nice size snapper who capped off the day nicely. 








After this the bite died down since a bunch of idiots walked all the flats, even in front of us, tossing cast nets poorly and warry mullet. I think they got maybe half a dozen after over two dozen fish spooking casts. Never have I wanted to throw a 4 oz pyramid with a 5o/ owner treble in my life. A d-bag lure is what I think they call it. So we finished the day with three big fish, a collection of smaller trash fish and a good spot ruined by idiots. Either way a great comfortable day on the water.
tight lines fellas :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice job Aaron! Glad to see you're back out there!


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

Tag 'em and toss 'em

sweet story


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome!!!!!
Im so jelouse.. What were the sharks? Atlantic Sharpnose?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Doh!!! My A.D.D prevents me from reading text.. when theres pics.... Sorry... Nice Bonnets


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah Ed it was nice to get out after 2 weeks of the wife in the hospital or recovering. I got to relax and unwind after all the stress. It was also nice since everyone aboard got a chance to try their hand at a large fish on light tackle that day.

jurdun, you were braver than us. we didn't feel like braving the choppy seas in a 21' boat for offshore fishing and stuck to the inlet and river after trying the bouy line for some tripletail and snappers.


----------

